# Mr. Green the Lemon-Lime King



## Wenzer (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I've (finally) decided on a name for one of my 3 male budgies... only one, though ?

My girls are Astrid and Charlie. I often call my little green boy Mr. Man or Mr. Green just to have something to call him when I'm talking to them. It's kind of stuck now! So yesterday I had the split-second revelation of...

Mr. Green, the Lemon-Lime King!

He's a recessive pied budgie I believe, and his green/yellow isn't as vibrantly "sharp" as the more commonly green/yellow budgie colors. They more pastel-like I think. I think it fits him ?

It also fits him so well as a King, because at least in some ways, he definitely rules the aviary. He is the only one that has earned the absolute privilege of preening and feeding Astrid ? it's taken him a while but he's very persistent about flirting it up with her and Charlie. Though, at this point, I have this feeling that Charlie might be a birdie lesbian ?

Charlie is a bit more shy and often sticks near Astrid, and doesn't have anything to do with the boys. She has always stuck by Astrid's side since they met, it's pretty cute honestly! They're both still kind of young, though, so who knows what will develop as they hit maturity.

My two blue boys are still unnamed, but I think one of them could be Romeo (well... more like Narcissus, like the Greek God ? but I have speech difficulties and it's not something I can say often without struggle, lol. Romeo is easier for me). My darker blue boy flirts with and feeds literally everything. Especially if he can see his reflection in the surface... like the metal part of my ceiling fan... his favorite hangout spot!

My other blue boy who is lighter blue in color is similar to Romeo, but he gives off more of a "Momma's boy" vibe, so I'm not sure haha. He loves to chatter, bob his head and dance and flirt with me. He posters the girls occasionally but doesn't really care for them much. He actually prefers to hang out with his brothers.

I really, really love observing their whole flock dynamic. It's much different from the dynamics I experience between myself and my pet birds who are bonded with me, and even different in some ways from the bond that my two alexandrines have (okay, actually, VERY different from them! Fascinating stuff).

(Pictured here are Mr. Green and the yet-unnamed boy... poor quality because they're screenshots of videos ? I need to take some new pics!) I love it when they "kiss" ??


----------



## Zoeclare (Jun 24, 2020)

So pretty! My budgie is called Mr Pinky (hes not pink lol)


----------

